# What's a good price for Woodmizer LT 70?



## Texas Traveler (Feb 8, 2009)

I know of one that will be up for sale in a month, low hours with a Cat engine.
Trailer mounted.


----------



## Backwoods (Feb 9, 2009)

What year, accessories, condition, ect. Check with woodmizer and they will give you a ballpark to work with. The lowest price that I have seen on a LT-70 was 25,000 and it was in sad shape. I have seen several in the 35,000-40,000 range that were in real nice condition with low hours.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Feb 9, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> What year, accessories, condition, ect. Check with woodmizer and they will give you a ballpark to work with. The lowest price that I have seen on a LT-70 was 25,000 and it was in sad shape. I have seen several in the 35,000-40,000 range that were in real nice condition with low hours.



Thanks for the help & I think you are close on what I should expect.
It is just a one shot deal for me money wise, I was thinking about trying to get it for my sons as sort of a investment.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 9, 2009)

Look at the Springfield Missouri Craigslist under farm equip it seems there is one listed in supposedly good shape for 14,700.00


----------



## Texas Traveler (Feb 9, 2009)

indiansprings said:


> Look at the Springfield Missouri Craigslist under farm equip it seems there is one listed in supposedly good shape for 14,700.00


 Due to my boat not docking until the 21st, I have to wait on the one coming up next month, but it will probably bring top dollar.
Just my pixxpoor luck.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 12, 2009)

*wood mizer 70 on ebay*

Theres one on ebay 33,000 I think, Eric


----------



## Backwood (Feb 13, 2009)

indiansprings said:


> Look at the Springfield Missouri Craigslist under farm equip it seems there is one listed in supposedly good shape for 14,700.00



Thats not a LT-70 
Its the LT-40


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 13, 2009)

*EBAY LT 70 Wood-Mizer*



Backwood said:


> Thats not a LT-70
> Its the LT-40



The lt 70 Item # 190284410628 goes off around noon, Eric


----------

